# The Witcher als Netflix-Serie: Ciri sollte wie in der Buchvorlage Kind sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher als Netflix-Serie: Ciri sollte wie in der Buchvorlage Kind sein*

						Laut Lauren Hissrich, einer der Autoren hinter der Netflix-Serie über den Witcher, wurden für die Rolle der Ciri ursprünglich Kinder zum Casting eingeladen. Obwohl das der Buchvorlage entspricht, entschied man sich doch noch für eine ältere Schauspielerin.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher als Netflix-Serie: Ciri sollte wie in der Buchvorlage Kind sein*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. August 2019)

Mir gefällt diese "Design"-Entscheidung nicht.
Bei GoT fand ich die Charakterentwicklung z.B. bei den Stark Kindern sehr gut (Sophie Turner war auch 15 in der ersten Staffel, der Charakter war in der Buchvorlage 11) u.a. weil man sich relativ nahe an dem Alter der Charaktere gehalten hat und man daher eine reale Entwicklung über die Staffeln hinweg hatte.
Das sind natürlich "Kleinigkeiten", aber die sind am Ende wichtig für das Feeling und die Authentizität einer Serie.

Das jetzt eine 18 Jährige einen 11 Jährigen Charakter verfilmen soll, da braucht man entweder viele Tricks oder man entfernt sich bewusst von der Vorlage.
Im Trailer sieht Ciri ungefähr so aus, wie man sie sich am Ende der Buchreihe (~16 Jahre) vorstellen könnte. Aber nicht wie das 11 Jährige (anfängliche) "Rotzblag", dass sie besonders in den ersten 2-3 Büchern ist.

Wir werden sehen, wie es am Ende wirken wird. Meine Befürchtung ist nur, dass die Charakterentwicklung und auch die Beziehung zu anderen Charakteren (besonders Geralt und Yen) durch solche Entscheidungen leidet.
Und die Charaktere und ihre Beziehungen sind nun mal der Kern der Buchreihe.


----------



## Zwiebo (4. August 2019)

Vielleicht will Netflix auch einfach billig produzieren und mit Kindern muss man sich an Regeln halten, mit denen man deutlich mehr Drehtage hat. Dazu kommt, das Kinder garantiert länger brauchen, bis Szenen perfekt im Kasten sind. Die Zeit kann man da auch nochmal drauf rechnen. Ich denke, eine ältere ist da wesentlich günstiger zu handhaben. Ich will ja nichts unterstellen, aber wenn man sich die Neuproduktionen von Netflix anschaut(oder besser gesagt wieder ausmacht), dann stellt man fest, das es da nur noch um Output geht und die Qualität ganz weit nach unten gesackt ist. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das auf Witcher nicht zutrifft, weil ich mich wirklich auf die Serie freue.


----------



## Bevier (4. August 2019)

Eigentlich ist es in solchen Fällen in Hollywood Standard ein deutlich älteres aber dafür sehr kleines und zierliches Mädel zu nehmen. Beispiele: Christina Ricci, Kirsten Dunst, Natalie Portman, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Emily Browning, Scarlett Johannson oder auch Jodie Foster...

Also warum nicht eine kleine 14- bis 16jährige, wenn man sie ein wenig schminkt (und vielleicht auch noch strategisch ausstopft), geht sie am Ende auch noch als 18jährige durch. Das wurde über 60 Jahre so gemacht und funktionierte meist großartig und jetzt nimmt man eine, die nicht nur viel zu alt ist und auch so aussieht, sondern auch vom Typ überhaupt nicht zum Buch passt. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aktuell sogar mehr Angst, dass sie zum "Love interest" für den viel zu jugendlichen Geralt mutiert... -.-


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (4. August 2019)

Das fällt denen beim casting auf? Lesen scheint ja mal schon nicht deren Stärke zu sein.


----------



## AkaSuzaku (5. August 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Vielleicht will Netflix auch einfach billig produzieren und mit Kindern muss man sich an Regeln halten, mit denen man deutlich mehr Drehtage hat. Dazu kommt, das Kinder garantiert länger brauchen, bis Szenen perfekt im Kasten sind. Die Zeit kann man da auch nochmal drauf rechnen. Ich denke, eine ältere ist da wesentlich günstiger zu handhaben. Ich will ja nichts unterstellen, aber wenn man sich die Neuproduktionen von Netflix anschaut(oder besser gesagt wieder ausmacht), dann stellt man fest, das es da nur noch um Output geht und die Qualität ganz weit nach unten gesackt ist. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das auf Witcher nicht zutrifft, weil ich mich wirklich auf die Serie freue.



Das ist nicht mal unbedingt eine Geld-, sondern eher eine Qualitätsfrage.  Es war in der Vergangenheit einfach so, dass die wenigen sehr jungen Schauspieler, die qualitativ mit Erwachsenen mithalten konnten zum Film gegangen sind. Siehe zum Beispiel Chloë Grace Moretz oder v.a. Hailee Steinfeld (mit 10 oder 11 zum Oscar nominiert). Dagegen sind mir bei Serien keine Hauptdarsteller/innen bekannt, die abseits von Kinder- oder Teenie-Serien irgendwelche Hauptrollen innehatten.
Mit anderen Worten: Selbst als Netflix-Produktion kannst du nicht ohne weiteres eine so wichtige Stelle mit einem Kind besetzen.


----------

